# New SanDisk Ultra USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive Having problems



## Vyom93 (Sep 16, 2015)

hi 
i just bought SanDisk Ultra USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive from Amazon  the write speed it just **** on usb 3 getting just 8-11mb but on usb 2 getting 18mb & the pendrive is getting hot as soon as it connected .Wat is the problem should i replace it & can we replace pendrive on Amazon ?

On Amazon review there are some review with same problems 

HERE THE LINK
Amazon.in: Buy SanDisk Ultra USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive Online at Low Prices in India | SanDisk Reviews & Ratings

USB 3

*i60.tinypic.com/oubqfl.png


USB 2

*i60.tinypic.com/5f0js0.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2015)

Have you tried it on another system?


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have you tried it on another system?


Yup On my laptop also same problem


----------



## ankitj1611 (Sep 16, 2015)

replace it than


----------



## mitraark (Sep 16, 2015)

How do I apply for replacement ? Any tips?


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 16, 2015)

Does amazon replace pendrives ?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Sep 16, 2015)

there is no replacement in Amazon.it is refund .They will refund you whole amount if you are in return time period.Check your order in Amazon Console.than you have to buy again.New price is high or low its your luck


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 16, 2015)

whats the file system? FAT32 is factory default.

NTFS is preferred for high speed.


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 16, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> whats the file system? Fat32 is factory default.
> 
> Ntfs is preferred for high speed.


yes i formated to ntfs

- - - Updated - - -

What should be a ideal Write speed of cheap usb 3 pendrives ? 20 Mb/s?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have the same pendrive, 2 of them.
Both offer 95mB/s read and 45mB/s write on USB 3 ports on all my systems.
It does get warm but there is no degradation in perf. while filling all the available space, 14ish gB.

Definitely some problem with your PC or the particular unit you got.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 17, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> whats the file system? FAT32 is factory default. NTFS is preferred for high speed.



Hi [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION],

For more information regarding the file system, please refer the link below:

*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/100108



Vyom93 said:


> yes i formated to ntfs
> What should be a ideal Write speed of cheap usb 3 pendrives ? 20 Mb/s?


 [MENTION=141652]Vyom93[/MENTION],

The data transfer speed is depends on the manufacturer of storage drives, but the read and write speed is depend on the system configuration. For your information, if the drive is almost 80% full with data. It will impact on the read and write speed of the drive.


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 17, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION],
> 
> For more information regarding the file system, please refer the link below:
> 
> ...



I just open the package connected format PD & started copying files & looked at the speed it was just 8-11 mb/s the PD is Empty but still getting **** speed 

i also checkout amazon for returning  it but  i have to ship it that is totally **** & they will give refund only for 100rs  courier


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

Vyom93 said:


> I just open the package connected format PD & started copying files & looked at the speed it was just 8-11 mb/s the PD is Empty but still getting **** speed
> 
> i also checkout amazon for returning  it but  i have to ship it that is totally **** & they will give refund only for 100rs  courier


Were you copying many small sized files or big sized files?


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 17, 2015)

First i copied iso file then tried images then video but same speed problem


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 17, 2015)

Vyom93 said:


> First i copied iso file then tried images then video but same speed problem


Also  tried all this on another pc same problem


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2015)

get it refunded from amazon or replaced from sandisk servicecenter


----------

